# My Pregnant Wife



## AUZambo (Aug 29, 2009)

I took these pictures in our sunroom two weekends ago. I used my Sony A700 and my Tamron 17-50/2.8 lens. All lighting was controlled through opening and closing the blinds in the 9 windows in the room - though I believe I left them all wide open for the vast majority of the shots. The backdrop is a king-sized flat sheet and I cut the elastic from the fitted sheet and spread it on the ground.

Any C&C is appreciated! If you want to see the rest of the shots in the set visit my flicker page (linked in my signature). TIA!

1.






2. This bible belonged to the baby's namesake - her great-great-grandmother, Eva Ellis. It was given to Eva Ellis on Christmas day in 1914.





3. 





4.





5.





6.





7.





8. Obviously not taken in our sunroom, but I thought it was a fun picture.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 29, 2009)

8 is actually my favourite 

I would reccomend getting a clean background, one without all the lines and wrinkles. Either throw it in the wash/dryer, depending on the material - or you can dryclean it, or even if it's just to get the wrinkles out - steam clean it (or iron if you don't have a steam cleaner)

Also, at my job we hang sheer across the backdrop, it gives it a nice softening effect and if their are any little wrinkles it will cover them.

I like all the poses you use, and great incorporation of props!


----------



## ocular (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with her. #8 for creativity yay :thumbup:


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Aug 29, 2009)

Realy liking #3 & #8


----------



## manaheim (Aug 29, 2009)

I NEVER like maternity pictures, but I have to say the idea of putting the kids name in there is a pretty clever and unique approach.  Particularly like the selective color one and the sand one is just VERY cool.

Nice ideas!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh btw, congrats.


----------



## guest0 (Aug 30, 2009)

I like Number 3 because your all in the picture, its that special bond and "family" that makes it look so special.


----------



## AUZambo (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...in a few weeks I'll by trying my hand at infant pictures!



MelissaMarieImagery said:


> 8 is actually my favourite
> 
> I would reccomend getting a clean background, one without all the lines and wrinkles. Either throw it in the wash/dryer, depending on the material - or you can dryclean it, or even if it's just to get the wrinkles out - steam clean it (or iron if you don't have a steam cleaner)



Yeah...I knew the backdrop would be a little rough looking. I don't have a place to keep it hung up all the time, so when it's not in use I fold it up and stick it in a bag. I was in the process of ironing it when my wife came out and was ready to go. She didn't feel like waiting so I threw it in the dryer for about 3 or 4 minutes and went with that.

I'll plan in advanced a little better next time!


----------



## RinconPhoto (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats great pics


----------



## 512 (Sep 5, 2009)

#1,4,7 are very good for me. congratulation! :thumbup:


----------

